# Long term Property Rental Wanted (Porto / North Portugal)



## WorkSlave (Jul 6, 2020)

Hi

I am looking for a long term rental property ideally in or around the Porto area for min 12 months while I look for a property to buy.

Ideally want two bedrooms and in a residential area not to far from shops etc and in a perfect world not a million miles from the sea - I really don't want to live in the sticks. Place is for one man and his dog - and as it turns out many friends looking for a cheap weeks holiday!

I will be making the move out to Portugal in November and applying for residency. 

Thanks.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Have at look here to get an idea of what is available.
https://www.olx.pt/imoveis/


----------

